# Auburn Scientific Grizzly controller, 192V, 680A



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have come across this charger and controller for sale. 

Zivan NG5 charger, 120V @ 35A

Auburn Scientific Grizzly controller, 192V, 680A

I am going to contact the seller to find out how much he is looking for for them but before doing so I thought I would get some opinions on is they are worth it for my MR2 project.

I know nothing, yet, about either but will probably start negotiations this evening.

Thank you.


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I have come across this charger and controller for sale.
> 
> Zivan NG5 charger, 120V @ 35A
> 
> ...


I guess that's Paul's spare Grizzly that you're after
(don't worry, I'm not looking for a controller). 
Paul had one of these in his VW conversion a few years
back, and it performed very well (he used it with a big GE motor).
Plenty of power, only hassle might be finding the programming
console for adjusting settings (Paul will tell you more).

It'd be a good choice for the MR2, especially if you use its up to 192V capability.

h.t.h.

Richard
(electricmini)


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I've just been speaking to Paul about this.

I am very tempted by the controller, charger and a Prestolite MTC 4001 motor.

That would give me a 120v MR2.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I am very tempted by the controller, charger and a Prestolite MTC 4001 motor.


I like that motor  Not sure about it over 120V. But strong for its size.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

major said:


> I like that motor  Not sure about it over 120V. But strong for its size.


That is a very reassuring thing to hear, I am glad you stepped in, major, I think that will help pursuade me to find the money for it.
Thank you.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to have to give this a miss. The price was really good and the motor was a nice 72v but my ICE car just had a £650 service bill and the air con is still to be repaired. 
That and a £700 electricity bill and I have no money left that I am allowed to spend on the car.


----------



## evsource (Mar 23, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> That is a very reassuring thing to hear, I am glad you stepped in, major, I think that will help pursuade me to find the money for it.
> Thank you.


We just ripped out a used MTC-4001. It was run without problems at 156V nominal. Very fun motor! Contact me directly if interested in picking it up used - about $500.

-Ryan


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

evsource said:


> We just ripped out a used MTC-4001. It was run without problems at 156V nominal. Very fun motor! Contact me directly if interested in picking it up used - about $500.
> 
> -Ryan


Thanks, it's good to know that the motor will be good for that voltage but I still can't justify the spend never mind the import duty and postage to the UK.


----------

